# 7.2-release-p2 cant get src



## polishdude (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

i've installed custom (as minium as possible) 7.2 release from a cds. Updated the ports, then compiled the rest. Now i'm trying to get /usr/src kernel tree, but sysinstall pops out a message while trying to get from any ftp site:
can't find the 7.2-release-p2 distribution  on this ftp server.
So i changed the sysinstall /options to 7.2-release to bypass this problem.
  p2 is patches,  i assume i'll get the 7.2-release kernel tree, without any patches? 
or will that be the kernel tree with patches included?

thank you


----------



## noobster (Sep 9, 2009)

Without patches, but you can run freebsd-update to fetch them.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html


----------



## polishdude (Sep 9, 2009)

Great, I wasn't expecting that csup is able to get the src-all as well.  Having said that i have managed to delete the ports collection by setting the tags to the non existed version 

thanks


----------



## tangram (Sep 9, 2009)

polishdude said:
			
		

> Great, I wasn't expecting that csup is able to get the src-all as well.  Having said that i have managed to delete the ports collection by setting the tags to the non existed version
> 
> thanks



Actually csup(1) is the typical tool to fetch the sources. If you've deleted you ports collection better review the supfile you're using.

If you want to use csup to fecth src and ports tree you can use the following supfile for FreeBSD 7.2 errata branch:


```
*default host=cvsup2.uk.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_2
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
ports-all tag=.
```

Choose a mirror closer to you.


----------



## polishdude (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks guys, i've managed. Just wasn't aware that csup can do it. I've managed to remove ports as i put tag = RELENG_7.2 not 7_2 ... heheh typo!ll
Still, i've started BSD 2 days ago, and i have to say, i like it better than linux box  one has to learn much more to survive hahah


----------

